# Manton & Smith made "Endurance Flyer" Western Tire Auto Stores... with locking fork!



## chitown (May 13, 2014)

Just picked up this beaut. I've already done a basic breakdown and cleaning. Older repaint (last 10-15 yrs???) with just red and silver over the chrome parts. I'm taking off some of the silver paint to see the condition of the chrome or what's left of chrome. I wasn't sure if the fork was original but after removing, it appears original. Ward Riverside 26x2.125 tires have some cracking but hold air. Rims and hubs painted silver. Rear rack is interesting because there are no rear braces except a bracket connecting it to the fender. The rack was welded and needs some grinding/body work. 

Any feedback or catalog pics would be greatly appreciated.

Chris


----------



## chitown (May 13, 2014)

*'cupla more pics*


----------



## mrg (Jan 22, 2015)

*western tire manton & smith*



 anyone have any ligature or catalogs from western tire and auto store, not western auto


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 23, 2015)

mrg said:


> View attachment 192644 anyone have any ligature or catalogs from western tire and auto store, not western auto




I'd start in the Wanted section.


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 23, 2015)

Cool bike Chitown!


----------



## rickyd (Jan 23, 2015)

Chitown, I got a copy of a Manton and Smith catalog from a member here, shows bikes similar to yours with MS badges. PM me and I'll send his e-mail address. Rick


----------



## MantonSmith (Jan 23, 2015)

rickyd said:


> Chitown, I got a copy of a Manton and Smith catalog from a member here, shows bikes similar to yours with MS badges. PM me and I'll send his e-mail address. Rick




Rick, just copy the ones I sent you. Steve


----------



## chitown (Jan 23, 2015)

I'd love to see some catalog pics of this. My email is monarksilverking@gmail.com

I haven't seen this type of rack in any lit though. It's all disassembled right now and going for a full resto. Thanks to member "bike" for the front loader Delta.

Anybody guess on the year? I'm thinking pre-war/early forties???

Here is it's brother I'm using as reference. Under the badge looks like an off white/ivory like the blue one. Wish I could find a tank!

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...-Badged-Manton-amp-Smith-Western-Tire-Bicycle


----------



## rickyd (Jan 23, 2015)

Unfortunately I cannot find them or I would have offered that. Rick


----------



## rickyd (Jan 23, 2015)

Hold the phone I made another pass through the closet and found them. Rick


----------



## chitown (Feb 29, 2016)

Making some progress on the winter project. When I got the bike it had been repainted including all the chrome parts being painted silver. I removed the old paint only to find the entire bike had been sandblasted, primered and painted either red or silver. I'll post pics later of the body work I did to the rack and chain guard but thought I'd post some pics of the repaint so far. Painted with Krylon bomb-can and striped with One-Shot. This is my first pin striping attempt. I'm pretty happy with how it's coming along.


----------



## chitown (Aug 15, 2016)

Mostly finished the resto on the beast except for a few detailing spots like final polish and adding pin striping to the rims. I'll post more pics and details about the build when it's 100% done... should be another year or so if I follow the pace of the whole resto.  but hopefully I'll be able to get it done in the next couple of weeks. Everything is original except the pedals, saddle covering & padding, spokes and nipples and the light lens I made out of acrylic with the help of a couple of measuring spoons and a heat gun.


----------



## Kato (Aug 15, 2016)

My 1941 Manton & Smith Gold Eagle - restored years ago


----------

